# EVIL evil dog farts... Toxic!



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

So, Sookie has always been kinda gassy. Fairly silent and putrid. The past week or two, however, those farts have become loud - like, embarassing "was that on tv?" loud. I wouldn't hesitate to call them "juicy." And the smell. It is lethal. Like, could be weaponized. The windows are open and the febreeze is in hand. They are happening every two minutes or so. No diet changes, no new treats, nothing much changed. Except she has just started going into heat. Could this be the cause? Or is this just a new fun and exciting development that will be permanent? I have never had a dog that farted like this before.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

When Cafall was gassy I found it was caused by the type of kibble he was eating. Perhaps try changing her food and see if that has any effect on it. I agree though, some dog toots are lethal! lol


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

My kitty's fart woke me up once. She's 9 pounds full grown.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you feeding?


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

She is on dry food, turkey and rice, I believe it is 30% turkey; originally she was on chicken and rice and that did not work well so we gradually changed it to the turkey and rice. I have heard lots of people have had success with salmon and potato?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What brand?


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

It was Burns (didn't agree with her at all) and now it is Wainwrights - she used to have runny stools on Burns but they are pretty firm on Wainwrights. This really bad farting is more recent than the food switch which is why I was wondering if it could be from her going into heat. But I'm willing to change foods if that is the more likely culprit!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmm... It has a lot of brown rice. That might be a cause. Try giving a tablespoon of plain, nonfat yogurt with the food and see if that helps.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Would salmon and potato be better? It sounds like people have had good luck with that... I will get on the yogurt tomorrow! You think definitely not a going into heat thing then?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Digestive enzymes sometimes help with gas. Look up "Prozyme" on Amazon -- it's a very reasonably priced product. Start with a small bottle, and see if it helps.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Grains always gave my dogs horrible farts. Going grain free made my dogs fart free.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

kirsten said:


> Grains always gave my dogs horrible farts. Going grain free made my dogs fart free.


They should make that their slogan on the packages. 


Grain free
Fart free


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

lalachka said:


> They should make that their slogan on the packages.
> 
> 
> Grain free
> Fart free


 :rofl:


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

My Echo drops Human Farts. Loud & raspy
and Oh, Lordy do they stink.
She sniffs . . . looks around as if to say 
"who dropped that" ????


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

PixelGalileo said:


> My Echo drops Human Farts. Loud & raspy
> and Oh, Lordy do they stink.
> She sniffs . . . looks around as if to say
> "who dropped that" ????


I've never HEARD a dog or cat fart, that must be an experience. 

Lololol @ who dropped that


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I've never HEARD a dog or cat fart, that must be an experience.
> 
> Lololol @ who dropped that


It's only me and the Three dogs
and the Huskies seem too genteel to be letting those go.
I know they do but they tend to be silent but deadly.
As opposed to Echo's which are full on mortar attacks . . .


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

PixelGalileo said:


> It's only me and the Three dogs
> and the Huskies seem too genteel to be letting those go.
> I know they do but they tend to be silent but deadly.
> As opposed to Echo's which are full on mortar attacks . . .


I think you got a special one)))))) how is it walking the streets with him or going to petco?))))))


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexters farts were silent but deadly. Talk about clearing a room. Before Dex I have never had problems with my other two dogs. Must be a german shepherd thing . It was so bad my kids asked me to add fruit like strawberries to his food bowl. I added yogurt and organic blueberries. It Helped ALOT.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I think you got a special one)))))) how is it walking the streets with him or going to petco?))))))


Echo only seems to "drop" them at home.
She's quite well mannered when she's not trying to eat other people and dogs


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

PixelGalileo said:


> Echo only seems to "drop" them at home.
> She's quite well mannered when she's not trying to eat other people and dogs


Lolol talk about training. Putting farts on cue lololol


----------

